# Quality in Snowboard brands



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Lib Tech and Never Summer seem to be the companies with Rocker/Camber hybrid tech on lock down, and Lib has the magnetraction thing too. NS are known for building bullet proof decks that last really well, in that breath i've always been suspicious of Libs because the metal edge doesn't wrap around the entire board... which if you don't drop it on concrete all the time it probably doesn't matter.

As you sound like you already know, smokin', gnu etc share some of the same tech so...

Some brands have cheap shite and expensive gear that is good, so you can't write off any company on what people say about their cheaper lines.

Keep reading old posts for info. Your question is super-general to answer fully (oh and i don't know very much about anything really :laugh: )


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Good tech depends on what you are looking for in a board. One mans good tech is anothers nightmare.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

So far I've beat on all my burton stuff and it's holding up well. My board was driven over by a truck. All my stuff is high end stuff though so not sure if their budget lines hold up as well.

Only big complaint is that burton topsheets chip like they're made of glass. My board looks worse after two seasons than my old board did after 15. Of course it's only cosmetic and it still rides like the day I bought it. I'm not shy around rocks, stumps, trees etc in all my off-piste riding either. Try to avoid but if I get a ding it's better than bailing to avoid. I hit a tree square on the tail and no issues. 

My GFs mid-range K2 board is holding up well also, but she's easier on her stuff. She's had issues with her K2 bindings though. The ladders seem to strip easy on her. Not sure if it's the equipment or operator error lol. :cheeky4:


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Well Smokin' has gotten permission to use Mervin's magnetraction technology. They have alot of board profiles, the one I ride is clash rocker(Rocker between bindings, camber outside bindings). Its got probably the strongest base of any boards, but as others have said other than that Neversummers are tanks. For me, Smokin's got everything together but as ETM said one man's ideal board is the next guy's nightmare

As far as bindings go I love Romes. They've without a doubt got the best customer service in the industry and bindings aren't something I buy every season, so when I do I know I'm buying something made with quality. And when something breaks I know I'll get a replacement part for free 
And on the topic of customer service, Smokin is up there too. 3 year warranty on the board which is awesome. Also has Bummer Replacement which means if you break the board and you know it's your fault, they'll sell you another board for the price of labor.

E: @Crow79 Smokin' is NOT Mervin. Smokin Jay had something to do with lib tech way back when and they let him use Magne-traction when he made Smokin


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

There's two things to this. 1 everyone makes a turd 2. Quality is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## crow79 (Feb 26, 2012)

grafta said:


> Lib Tech and Never Summer seem to be the companies with Rocker/Camber hybrid tech on lock down, and Lib has the magnetraction thing too. NS are known for building bullet proof decks that last really well, in that breath i've always been suspicious of Libs because the metal edge doesn't wrap around the entire board... which if you don't drop it on concrete all the time it probably doesn't matter.



Non wrap around edges are actually an advantage. If you damage the tip or tail on a Lib-Tech, there will be no damage to the core. It is cosmetic, because the core in a Lib-Tech only extends to about 85% of the board (from the centre) on both ends. The nose and tail are all composite materials.

Almost every other board out there has a tip to tail core and wrap around edges. If you damage that edge badly enough on the end, it could crack the core and you are SOL.

Having said that, while the nose and tail on Mervin (Lib-tech/GNU/Smokin') boards are "core-less", the lack of a wrap around edge means you will get more cosmetic damage than boards like Never summer, that have wrap around edges.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Full wrap tips protect more than those fucking tucked edges. It's 4 points of impact that will rip your edge out. I used to love it when lil Timmy would come in with his edge blown out and I would push it back in and epoxy it back down and charge him 80 bucks.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

crow79 said:


> Non wrap around edges are actually an advantage. If you damage the tip or tail on a Lib-Tech, there will be no damage to the core. It is cosmetic, because the core in a Lib-Tech only extends to about 85% of the board (from the centre) on both ends. The nose and tail are all composite materials.
> 
> Almost every other board out there has a tip to tail core and wrap around edges. If you damage that edge badly enough on the end, it could crack the core and you are SOL.
> 
> Having said that, while the nose and tail on Mervin (Lib-tech/GNU/Smokin') boards are "core-less", the lack of a wrap around edge means you will get more cosmetic damage than boards like Never summer, that have wrap around edges.


AAAAAAAAAND Mervins delam easy because of this. 

Tucked edges are far far easier to lay in the factory, also it's less edge they have to use. Money. That's why.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

crow79 said:


> .
> 
> Almost every other board out there has a tip to tail core .


Ever heard of tip fill? Do some research on snowboard manufacturing and get back to me.


----------



## crow79 (Feb 26, 2012)

ETM said:


> Ever heard of tip fill? Do some research on snowboard manufacturing and get back to me.


You're right, and by no means am I saying that wrap around edges are better or worse - I'm just pointing out the pros and cons. 

As for Mervin boards delaminating, I've been riding my T. Rice 2010 at full bore for 3 seasons, and it still looks almost pristine. If only skiiers would stop skiing over my board, the topsheet wouldn't even be scuffed.

I've seen people go out on two rides on their boards and have them mashed up more than mine, full wrap edges or not.

Maybe people should learn how to turn before they start chugging through glades. Nothing makes me laugh more than seeing kids slip slide down a slope, shaving all the snow off of it, then pull a shitty 180 off a roller and smash into a tree because they never learned how to fucking turn.


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

From my experience i have tested some material because a friend of mine has a snow shop and i try that him will keep having new stuff.

As for boots i only have had Burton. Since 6 years Shaun white, moto, until the Ions which i love and sold yesterday now i am bootless

What do you think about RIDE boots? i have a chance of ordering them too.

I hope to try nike next year. my friend is talking to nike rep to check the kaiu and the Ites


Bindings i had a pair of salomon top of the line and then only burton too. P1 , P1.1 , CO2, prophecy and malavita.
Loved the co2 and love the prophecy
Already ordered the 2013 malavita and genesis

They hold pretty well, i like the ratchets and the reason i bought them is because is the only brand my friend has And if i break a strap evey resort will have a fix.

What do you think of Union, rome and RIDE bindings? The 3D toe strape from RIDE seems cool. Doesnt it rip?

i am trying him to get the rome too the 390 have a lot of good reviews


As for boards i started with a wide salomon , then had a nitro target, and had a few like palmer centric, salomon , gnu altered genetics, burton malolo, lib tech dark series MTX, libe tech dark series BTX c2 , burton nug, bataleon the jam, NS SL, and i am getting 2013 machete gt.

From this i also think burton topsheets suck a bit...
Nitro and salomon were pretty solid.
Palmer had amazing building and extreme fast base.
Lib Tech and Gnu are amazing boards, but also topsheet is too fragil. I didnt have delaminating issues.
Bataleon feels less damp than others, is really joyfull and fast. 
But then i switched to NS SL and found the same fun factor but with better edge hold.
Keeping the SL 58 and getting the 60 machete gt

thanks guys. keep the opinion coming

And i would love to try SMOKIN... i talked to JAy and he was awsome, but must wait for european rep because boards will be held on customs and i will pay a lot

If someone is coming from USA to europe and can bring 2 boards please let me now

thanks


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Raines said:


> Palmer had amazing building and extreme fast base.


I think the Palmer Platinum was built by Kessler, hence the exceptional build quality. No idea on their other boards. Although I had a pair of Vans Shaun Palmer Signature Series boots and I loved them! lol


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

Had this one


I use burton boot / binding but i am in to try:

Nike boot - kaiju or the new ITES. i think the Z force is too stiff... are they good quality?


Binding i read good things about rome and union... the toe strap from RIDE seems nice but fragil..


I would like to try NS cobra , but as i have a SL with only 4 days on it i will leave the cobra to 2014

Machete GT next year - i hope RIDE makes good boards..


----------

